# snorkels



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

okay hi I don't ride any can am but I do ride grizzly and I do all my snorkels my self and I seen all you guys that ride can am with the foam thing on you air box snorkel what is that and where could I get it


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

from what ive seen it looks like it just is to increase air flow and keep stuff out of the snorkels period. its easier to service/clean.


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

anybody what are these things called????


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

It's just a pre filter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

